# It's me that you talked to / it's to me that you talked



## hadronic

I'm trying translate the above, but I'm not sure of their correctness (neither is Google  )  :
זה אני שדיברת איתי (found in Google) 
זה אני שדיברת איתו
זה איתי שדיברת 
זה איתי דיברת  (as per Glinert, but sounds really weird : he gives the example זה אותי ראית) 
עם מי שדברת זה איתי  (also as per Glinert : במי שאני גאה זה ביורם). 
Of course, you could always say :
איתי דברת 
דברת  א י ת י

I'm asking because for subject or object case, the construction, זה אני ש... (שראית, פתח את הדלת) seems ok, but for other cases and prepositions, it seems less obviously so. 
Thank you!


----------



## ystab

The Academy prefers the form:
אני הוא (האדם/מי) שדיברת איתו.
In common speech you may hear:
אני זה שדיברת איתו, זה אני שאיתו דיברת, etc.

http://hebrew-academy.org.il/topic/hahlatot/grammardecisions/terminology-ordinance/4-5-למבנה-המשפט/


----------



## Drink

ystab said:


> The Academy prefers the form:
> אני הוא (האדם/מי) שדיברת איתו.



Does the Academy have a preference specifically on "שדיברת איתו" vs "שאיתו דיברת"?


----------



## ystab

Check out the link above. Both forms are equally presented there.


----------



## hadronic

ystab said:


> In common speech you may hear:
> אני זה שדיברת איתו, זה אני שאיתו דיברת, etc.



That's precisely the issue : a Google search virtually returns nothing for "זה אני שאיתו" or "אני זה שאיתו" . So I strongly doubt of its correctness (even by colloquial standards).

Are you ok with my other proposals, especially the one inspired from Glinert ?  (His זה אותי ראית  sound really weird to me).


----------



## Drink

Considering the "proper" English "It is I, to whom you talked," I would think there would be another alternative such as "זה אני עם אשר דיברת". Probably people don't talk like that today (and I don't think it works quite as well with ש in place of אשר), but the Bible has some examples of this, such as Genesis 31:32: עם אשר תמצא את אלקיך לא יחיה.


----------



## hadronic

I think that אשר here means "that which ..., the one who ... "  , that is, the antecedent and the relative pronoun in one word, just like English "what" :  I know what I want = je sais CE <antecedent> QUE <relative pron.> veux = ani yodea et asher ani rotseh.


----------



## Drink

hadronic said:


> I think that אשר here means "that which ..., the one who ... "  , that is, the antecedent and the relative pronoun in one word, just like English "what" :  I know what I want = je sais CE <antecedent> QUE <relative pron.> veux = ani yodea et asher ani rotseh.



That's a bit different. In your example, "את" belongs to the independent verb, while in my quote, "עם" belongs to the subordinate verb, which is exactly the same as what it does in my theoretical sentence "זה אני עם אשר דיברת". Perhaps more Biblically, it would be "הנני עם אשר דיברת".


----------



## DieHigh

In colloquial (and formal) Hebrew we just don't say sentences like these.  We would prefer the more simple structure like the ones that you noted:  דיברת אתי, אתי דיברת or זה הייתי אני. That's why none of these structures would yield many results on Google. Of course I'm not ruling them out, some speakers would say them, but they  don't sound very idiomatic to me. I can imagine myself saying "זה הייתי  אני, זה שדיברת אתו", if I really have to.

אני הוא מי שדיברת אתו/אני הוא האדם שדיברת אתו/אני הוא האדם אתו דיברת are good for formal writing, but not very accepted in colloquial language (especially those with "אדם").


----------

